# Snows and Blues everywhere!!



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Not exactly the bulk of the migration, but we were shocked to see 3 snows and 2 blues throughout the entire weekend. We were wondering if these birds hung out all year. We actually had one snow land in the goose spread. He was using the same field as the Canadas the night before. Anyone else see some S&Bs?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

we saw two snows mixed in with a few canada's. think they may have jumped the gun a little.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I saw a flock of about 7 birds. 4 blues and 3 snows.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

we had a single snow come into the decoys on friday, pretty looking bugger, lol. I was wondering if he was lost, was feeding with all the honkers, must be hoping and wishing, lol.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

on tuesday a buddy and i were driving south of huron SD and saw 9 sitting on a cattle pond. 5 snows and 4 blues.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Hunted by Valley City last weekend and saw two groups of about 15 birds in each. Landed one rough looking snow. Looked like he took a pellet to the wing last year and it healed funny.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

on sept 3 we saw a couple hundred snows by alexandria minnesota


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

/\
l
l
l
l

Probably Pelicans.... :laugh:

But do NOT be surprised to see some S&Bs moving into ND this Sunday---huge cold front moving in, and it would not surprise me that some non breeders will move in off the Tundura this weekend.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

H20, I am coming out with a homemade pelican blind this fall. A huge floater type layout deal! :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Here is something for you guys to look at. First decent size group of snows I've seen in Nodak. We may be posting a picture in a day or two of what these same geese look like on the ground. There are two pictures one of the bigger flock and the one panned just to the left of the smaller flock

[siteimg]5108[/siteimg]
[siteimg]5107[/siteimg]


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

couple hundred snows in upper n/w mn. there were 6 in my g/f pond and one had a green collar. Hopefully it sticks around.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

saw thousands this fri/sat in nodak. Got one flock of 100+ to get down and dirty into our canada spread.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Have seen a few scattered flocks of 10-50 birds the last few nites. Maybe the little cold snap we had pushed a couple of flocks down. Who knows.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey nuge, matter told me about your sighting of the neck band. did you go out this weekend and try to shoot it?


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

never came back! we did shoot 6 snowies today though. shot a ton of lesser canadas. we kept passing on em all morn cuz they are soo tiny. but the greaters never came so we just blasted. in my opinion lessers should be a completly seperate limit.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

sounds like you had a good hunt! Matter, dave, sean, and i went out this morning and set up in a chopped corn filed. shot our 20 mallards and 3 giants. made back for my 10 o'clock class too :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

[siteimg]5128[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Ive seen a few snow geese around the area.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I just drove through central Manitoba, Saskatchewan and Alberta. You guys would not believe the number of geese, ducks and cranes still in the area and soon to be headed in your direction. Unbelievable!


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

We decoyed friday morning in central nd. Ended up with a 5 man limit or honkers/ ducks and got 11 bonus snows and blues. have started seeing large numbers of snows and blues around lately. nothing huge- but for this early- pretty impressed


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

glad to here it canuck! send em down! lol! this year there seems to be a heck of a lot more snows coming through MN than what i've seen for the past couple years. giants are still hangin round plus some migrators... a little over a week ago in NW MN there was a skyful of migrators...it was incredible. hope we get another cold from for a new push of birds. i'd sure like to get into some snows for once. good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

They may not be moving too fast. Granted I was on a secondary paved road, but I only saw one hunting rig the whole way??????? Scary.


----------



## AveryMan (Oct 9, 2006)

I live up by langdon ND and we have lots and lots around but i think they kept migrating because of the snow we recently got ..  havent seen to many ducks since youth day and opener.. no honkers around her hardly but lots of snows and blues.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

well after scouting tonight i am guessing there is at least about 500 snows and blues on sand lake now im getting pumped for them.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

went out hunting yesterday about 5 miles north of mitchell me and 2 of my other budys jumped a doughout with about 100 ducks on it and ended up with 1 wood duck,2teal,3mallards,1pintail,2sponers and 1 gadwall it was fun i think there is alot more ducks down then last weekend then after that we heded up to spencer and we saw 5 snow on a creek. it was good pheasant hunting to evan though we only ended up with 3. any reports about where the snow geese are would be nice thanks. :sniper:


----------



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

starting to see some snows and blues in wisconsin...seen a dozen in the last 3 days


----------



## Visocsky (Nov 19, 2004)

"Internet Scouting".....Asking about a specific area is not allowed here this month.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

> Internet Scouting".....Asking about a specific area is not allowed here this month.


Now don't start that again :bart:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bandcollector02 said:


> > Internet Scouting".....Asking about a specific area is not allowed here this month.
> 
> 
> Now don't start that again :bart:


He is correct. No asking for specific locations. However on this thread it is a bit different, as guys are just talking in general that they are seeing them move into ND, MN, WI from Canada.

I'm sure with the fronts moving through the migration will take off hot this weekend over the next 3-4 days...

There is no need to list specifics locations to avoid guys getting hot...

General locations are fine (NW ND, NE ND, Devils Lake area, Minot area etc...) but *avoid* listing specific small cities (Langdon, Cando, Westhope, Church's Ferry, Carrington, Woodworth, etc)..

All guys want to know is if they are moving out of Canada in great numbers..

Can you see the difference?

Thanks! 

Ryan


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Killed A Blue Goose here in Central WI Thursday and seen 3 snows today, pretty rare to harvest them in WI, my first in 14 years of waterfowling.
Adam Toboyek


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

I have seen a few bunches no great size and no concentrations of them. Had a flock of about 50 snows and blues come right in the decoys we got 9 of those.


----------

